# Must-dos in Dubai before I leave?



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Hello all, 

I'm now in my last month here in Dubai, and it feels kinda strange to be leaving after almost three years in the Middle East. It's been quite the roller coaster of a journey with massive frustrations over traffic, inefficiencies, downright stupidity - to wonderful and amazing experiences including meeting some truly fascinating people. Who would have thought that I'd go to a camel racing event, let alone EAT a baby camel cooked whole at a traditional Arabic majilis! 

I was just looking at a groupon deal for getting an abaya tailor made and thought this would have to be something I should do before I leave the ME. 

Of the things I've managed to get in the bucket list so far, are: skydiving Palm and desert; friday brunch (although not in Dubai); camel racing; desert driving; desert camping; shisha smoking (prob too much!); Burj Khalifa; Dubai Fountains; Burj Al Arab; Atlantis (shisha, water park, chambers of secrets); Dubai Aquarium; Gold Souq; shooting range... 

What else do you recommend that I do in Dubai before I leave? 

Anyone tried the following lately and can give some feedback? Ferrari World (is it worth the trip compared to the cost); Flight Simulator; Dubai Autodrome (Audi, single seater??); Dubai Dolphinarium; Dubai Marina dhow cruise; Dubai Garden?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Dolphinarium = captive, intelligent creatures. Shouldn't be on any ethical bucket list, imo.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Calisthenia said:


> let alone EAT a baby camel cooked whole at a traditional Arabic majilis!


"I'm quasi vegan/vegetarian"

How does that work? 

Or do we all get a copy writing credit when you file your trip report?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It you haven't been for a night out in Bur Dubai you haven't been to Dubai. 

Please add, going to the Seaview Hotel with friends, buying a bottle of Vodka and getting wasted with my friends to your list of must do's.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Dolphinarium = captive, intelligent creatures. Shouldn't be on any ethical bucket list, imo.


Agree, deeming from the state of some of the other animal 'showplaces' in the Middle East I shouldn't expect that other places are halfway decent, like e.g. San Diego Zoo... 



Mr Rossi said:


> "I'm quasi vegan/vegetarian"
> 
> How does that work?


This was before I became a quasi-veg.  Or rather I should say I just very rarely eat animal products.  Don't like to put a label on it, reason I mentioned it in the other post was to give an idea of what type of cuisine I would be looking for in a brunch.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i would also like to know if people would recommend the Dubai Miracle Garden. And though it isn't on Calisthenia's list, is the Ras Al Khor Sanctuary something to check out?


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

sammylou said:


> i would also like to know if people would recommend the Dubai Miracle Garden. And though it isn't on Calisthenia's list, is the Ras Al Khor Sanctuary something to check out?


Gosh, just saw the video on their web site Dubai Miracle Garden | Akar Landscaping Service and Agriculture and was slightly horrified. The 'garden' looks like Picasso and a florist met, had some magic mushrooms and came up with this concept. It's awful. I'm sure some would call this art, but I thought the garden would be more like a botanic garden... 

Crossed that one off my list then. 

Would be interested to hear about the sanctuary though, seems interesting.


----------



## marti33 (Oct 6, 2013)

I recommend book a ticket for F1 Grand Prix in Abu Dhabi, this year its in November 
After that visit Ferrari World


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Ferrari world is a bit crap.

Yes, it has the world's fastest roller-coaster, but after that, unless you are interested in an extremely dumbed down history of Ferrari, made into slightly sickly rides, it's all over before you've arrived!
Go to Yas Waterworld instead!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Emirates Palace and the Grand Mosque in AuH. Particularly the latter. Lunch at Eau Zone on the beach. A thirty-minute cruise up and down the creek in your own abra. Ski Dubai, if that's your 'thing' and the penguins (again, if that's your 'thing'). Sundowners on the terrace of the bar on the 24th floor of Jumeirah Beach hotel.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Have you done a dinner cruise on the creek or marina? You can go Indian style (i.e. authentic) or go a bit classy with Batueax Dubai. I haven't done them on the marina but I'm told it's more "western".. however I have done both cruises I mentioned above on the Creek, Bateaux one was a gift from one of my fiance's clients so we used it on his birthday and it was really great.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

vantage said:


> Ferrari world is a bit crap.
> 
> Yes, it has the world's fastest roller-coaster, but after that, unless you are interested in an extremely dumbed down history of Ferrari, made into slightly sickly rides, it's all over before you've arrived!
> Go to Yas Waterworld instead!


Thanks, kinda the impression I had. 



BedouGirl said:


> Emirates Palace and the Grand Mosque in AuH. Particularly the latter. Lunch at Eau Zone on the beach. A thirty-minute cruise up and down the creek in your own abra. Ski Dubai, if that's your 'thing' and the penguins (again, if that's your 'thing'). Sundowners on the terrace of the bar on the 24th floor of Jumeirah Beach hotel.


I've looked at the cruises, sounds really nice. Have you tried any of them, and if so, how was the food?



Jinx said:


> Have you done a dinner cruise on the creek or marina? You can go Indian style (i.e. authentic) or go a bit classy with Batueax Dubai. I haven't done them on the marina but I'm told it's more "western".. however I have done both cruises I mentioned above on the Creek, Bateaux one was a gift from one of my fiance's clients so we used it on his birthday and it was really great.


Thanks for the tip, will def check out Bateaux!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I meant rent your own abra for thirty minutes and go up and down the creek. If you haven't done it, it's a must. It's not a dhow dinner cruise - which I think are pretty awful - and it's a set rate, about AED 60 or something like that. I second Bateaux Dubai though. Great food and you see the creek at night. Also, think about going for a walk along the creek in the evening and stopping off somewhere for mint tea and shisha (again!) to watch the world go by. BTW, Ocean View hotel has just started up a brunch and it's pretty reasonably priced. I think it's AED 245 all-inclusive or something like that. Food at any of the hotels that are part of the Jebel Ali group of hotels is generally to be recommended.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I meant rent your own abra for thirty minutes and go up and down the creek. If you haven't done it, it's a must. It's not a dhow dinner cruise - which I think are pretty awful - and it's a set rate, about AED 60 or something like that. I second Bateaux Dubai though. Great food and you see the creek at night. Also, think about going for a walk along the creek in the evening and stopping off somewhere for mint tea and shisha (again!) to watch the world go by. BTW, Ocean View hotel has just started up a brunch and it's pretty reasonably priced. I think it's AED 245 all-inclusive or something like that. Food at any of the hotels that are part of the Jebel Ali group of hotels is generally to be recommended.


Thanks, we might go for the Beteaux, it does look nice. Also like the idea of walking around in old Dubai and have a nice shisha.  Ocean View, is that the one on the JBR walk?


----------



## salsadad (Oct 7, 2013)

I would recommend you to take Dubai Helicopter / Sea Plane Tour. They are not that expensive, but just breath taking. Specially flying over palm island!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Calisthenia said:


> Thanks, we might go for the Beteaux, it does look nice. Also like the idea of walking around in old Dubai and have a nice shisha.  Ocean View, is that the one on the JBR walk?


Yes, it's opposite the Amwaj Rotana.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> It you haven't been for a night out in Bur Dubai you haven't been to Dubai.
> 
> Please add, going to the Seaview Hotel with friends, buying a bottle of Vodka and getting wasted with my friends to your list of must do's.


Yes, awesome! 
_
Hey, she got the way to move me, Cherry (She got the way to groove me) Cherry, _










Ms. Cherie Garcia on Bass and Vocals, sometimes guitar and drums.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

If you haven't made it to Liwa, try to do it, stunning.


----------

